# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  мы из Сургута- это круто!!!!!!!!

## Стэллочка

ау, сургутский район!!!! неужели я здесь одна блуждаю?

----------


## Стэллочка

ну е-мое!!!!! неужели на таком форуме нет ведущих из сургута или окрестностей!!!!!!!! Не веРЮ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Стэллочка*, 





> неужели на таком форуме нет ведущих из сургута или окрестностей!!!!!!!! Не веРЮ!!!!!!!!!!!



почему нет?! есть, просто может времени не хватает новые темы отслеживать. очень много обитает в теме в Тюмени и её окрестностях. Опять же, что для нас расстояния?! Вот Наташа гудим из Нефтеюганска. Юльчита оттуда.  Из Нижневартовска есть. из Радужного нас на форуме 4 человека. Иришка86, Анна Черкашина, Наташа Веселинка и я, Масяня. На Тюменской Маёвке познакомились с ведущей из вашего города - Инной.

----------


## Стэллочка

я так и подозревала, что я не одинока))) спасибо за отклик!

----------


## Алексей41

Здравствуйте, я из небольшого городка Урай, что находиться за 735 км. от Сургута,маленький, северный городок. Может про нас кто-нибудь и слышал.

----------


## Стэллочка

Слышали, слышали))) Добро пожаловать!!

----------


## NFVFLF

Ну, как же нет. Я из Сургута. Захожу только редко.

----------


## Гайдаровна

Мы совсем рядом - я из Нефтеюганска. Привет всем!

----------


## begoniya

Нижневартовск!

----------

